# Fat Man



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Watched the movie Fat Man starring Mel Gibson this weekend.

Plot: Mel is Santa Claus portrayed in a real life way. A bratty mobsters kid gets coal for Christmas and puts a hit on Ol' St. Nick. In the meantime Santa is trying to keep the "business" afloat as people's goodness has waned in recent years. Santa is forced to partner with the military to have his elves build parts for aircraft. 

Review: It was good. Sorta of a dark comedy. Although the premise sounds ridiculous they actually pulled it off without it being goofy. And who doesn't want to see Santa kick a little ass! Definitely not a kids movie. If you want to get away from the political nonsense for a little while and enjoy so mindless fun it's worth the watch. Can be rented on VOD.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh, so not a thread about a particular member. :tango_face_grin: I got nothing to say about the film.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

How did I miss this?
Looks like something I'd get a kick out of.
Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> How did I miss this?
> Looks like something I'd get a kick out of.
> Thanks for the recommendation!


For $6.99 you cant go wrong. Prime VOD.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

